# Small portable AM radio



## campingnut (Apr 8, 2015)

I know that the CPFers will steer me right...I currently use a C.Crane CC SW Pocket to listen to the ball games (AM) and it has excellent reception ( I love the radio ). I am wondering if there is a smaller radio that uses either AA or AAA cells that also has good reception (I only need am). I am also looking for a nice set of ear buds. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 8, 2015)

The current AM reception pocket champ is the 2xAA-powered Sangean DT-400W, ~$50. 

When it comes to earbuds for AM listening, keep it quality but not expensive; the AM band has a lot of high frequency squeals and whistles that very cheap 'buds reproduce too faithfully, but the audio isn't high-quality enough to need expensive models. The ~$10 name-brand non-in-ear type that just rest in the ear folds work well in this role.


----------



## campingnut (Apr 8, 2015)

The Sangean looks very similar in size with my Crane. Is the reception really that much better? I would really like something smaller if possible. Thanks for the advice on the earbuds. I am always looking for the value product, no need to overspend. Thanks


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 8, 2015)

The Sangean is a half inch smaller length- and width-wise versus the SW, its AM performance should be modestly better.

The only radio that is in this class of reception but is notably smaller is the rare and disproportionately expensive Sony SRF-T615, ~$150.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Apr 8, 2015)

campingnut said:


> I know that the CPFers will steer me right...I currently use a C.Crane CC SW Pocket to listen to the ball games (AM) and it has excellent reception ( I love the radio ). I am wondering if there is a smaller radio that uses either AA or AAA cells that also has good reception (I only need am). I am also looking for a nice set of ear buds. Thanks for the ideas.


You say you have a CC SW Pocket, but did you mean the CC Pocket?

I posted this in the Small Portable Radio thread, comparing the CC Pocket to the Sangean DT-400W:

CC Pocket and DT-400W. I'm not a dx'r though, and my comments reflect every day listening to known easy to get stations while indoors. I use any ole ear bud for an FM antenna.

Station tuning. For my stations, AM and FM (with ear bud wire antenna used), both radios pull them in anywhere within my home. A tie.

While some find fault with the CC Pocket's battery compartment, I was recently reflecting on this. I am 180 out and prefer the finger nail opened CC Pocket's compartment. It is one piece, not hinged, comes completely free and snaps shut with a solid thump, while the DT-400 slides / clicks free and feels very breakable in the opened position as it flitters and flaps around while you take out batteries and insert them. So for me, the CC Pocket wins.

Speaker sound. I agree with radiojayallen and give the edge to the DT-400W. The CC Pocket is close, but the DT-400W also has a deep bass boost (DBB) sliding button that further sweetens the speaker (and ear bud) sound. I listen to AM and FM using the speaker only all the time. I have a DT-400W or DT-200X in different rooms and flip it on while I'm in there. I keep a no name ear bud plugged in for reception.

Station presets. Even though the CC Pocket has 56 possible station presets, I'd have to grab the manual to access them or try to save them as the method is not intuitive. The DT-400W has 19, but they can be AM or FM, which his a big plus in my book. With the CC Pocket you have to hit the band button and eventually you may have to cycle through the weather band even though you don't want to. With the 400 there is a WX button on the side which take you directly there, and out. Saving and editing presets is easy and intuitive on the 400.

Setting the clock. Twice a year for DST changes, the 400 is easy as pie. You have a 50 / 50 change of pressing and holding either the MEMO or My Favorite (two front buttons) and the hour starts blinking (if you start left to right you hit it on the first try). With the CC Pocket, you have to remember which of the 5 buttons to press and hold.

Power button. The DT-400W turns on on the first try every time. My CC Pocket's power switch sometimes does not turn on for some reason. The display light lights, but maybe I didn't push it cleanly enough.

Tail stand and side stand. The CC Pocket wins here, hands down. Very squarish. If the DT-400W had the same shape it would be perfect.

For me, if I had to choose, the DT-400W is a clear winner.

I use Apple Ipod Nano ear buds.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Apr 8, 2015)

Good price. been wanting to buy this since it was mentioned in the other thread a long time ago. Being Canadian, It's too bad i have to use amazon.ca which lists it at $73. even with the exchange rate it it works out to be at $10 more than the US price. patiently waiting...



StarHalo said:


> The current AM reception pocket champ is the 2xAA-powered Sangean DT-400W, ~$50.
> 
> When it comes to earbuds for AM listening, keep it quality but not expensive; the AM band has a lot of high frequency squeals and whistles that very cheap 'buds reproduce too faithfully, but the audio isn't high-quality enough to need expensive models. The ~$10 name-brand non-in-ear type that just rest in the ear folds work well in this role.


----------



## reppans (Apr 8, 2015)

5S8Zh5 said:


> You say you have a CC SW Pocket, but did you mean the CC Pocket?
> 
> I posted this in the Small Portable Radio thread, comparing the CC Pocket to the Sangean DT-400W:
> 
> ...



Thanks for reposting your mini-review, sounds like the DT-400w is still the one to beat for a simple portable AM/FM/WX stereo radio. I bought one a couple years ago based on the CPF (and Star Halo's) recommendations and have been very happy with it - it's an EDC for me. 

LOL, as an backpack and RV camper, it's 90-min OFF timer has been a godsend for getting to sleep with noisy neighbors and/or nighttime bugs.


----------



## gunga (Apr 8, 2015)

Are you looking for one with a speaker? I got a Sangean DT-180 that uses 2AAA, no speaker, and is tiny. Reception has been good but downtown it can be spotty. I used Amazon.com though they don't ship to Canada. Amazon.ca has it but it's around $71... Kinda costly.


----------



## BarryH (Apr 8, 2015)

I've also got the CCrane pocket and then I picked up the tiny Sangean DT-120 about a year ago for a smaller sized am/fm only radio. Been happy with both of them. The DT-120 is only about $36 on Amazon.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 8, 2015)

The DT-120 is the replacement for the 180, it uses only one battery. An excellent choice if you need a portable radio with no speaker, though its reception is not quite on the level of the DT-400. Those who were on the ball over on the radio thread got one for under $20, quite a few reviews there because of that sale.


----------



## campingnut (Apr 9, 2015)

I do own the CC SW Pocket version. I wanted to play with SW when I bought it, but I have not ever spent the time to really try to play in the short wave. Like I said, I am not unhappy with the Crane SW CC, I want another radio that is smaller, no speaker needed, but good AM reception is a must.

Looking at the DT-120...looks pretty good...just wondering about the reception.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 9, 2015)

The Sangean DT-400W is pretty much the limit of what is currently possible with a pocket radio.

Should also mention: External AM antennas still work with small radios, so if this radio isn't portable at the time, a good antenna can give you significantly better reception.


----------



## gunga (Apr 9, 2015)

I thought the dt-180 was a replacement for the dt-120?


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 9, 2015)

gunga said:


> I thought the dt-180 was a replacement for the dt-120?



The 1xAAA DT-120 is the newer model, though the 2xAAA DT-180 is still in production so it's technically not a replacement. There are also two versions of the DT-180, the more recent one has a clock.


----------



## gunga (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh man. I would have bought the 120 had I known that.


----------



## campingnut (Apr 10, 2015)

Any thoughts on analog... How about the [h=1]Sony ICF-S10MK2 Pocket AM/FM[/h]


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 10, 2015)

campingnut said:


> Any thoughts on analog... How about the *Sony ICF-S10MK2 Pocket AM/FM*



A solid basic choice, bearing in mind the reception is basic as well; the S10 is merely the Sony version of the old-school transistor radio, so performance-wise it's nowhere near any of the options discussed above, including your current CCrane. The Mk2's design is a bit aged being over 15 years old, the more recent Sangean SR-35 is a slight improvement across the board in the same price/performance range.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Apr 10, 2015)

campingnut said:


> Any thoughts on analog... How about the *Sony ICF-S10MK2 Pocket AM/FM*


I have a Sony SRF-59. Great if you're a dx'r, but I've found my preference is preset stations. And there have been reports of frequency shifts - turning a specific frequency / station based on the dial _shifts_ slightly. I have never noticed this. Small, 1 AA, Walkman style portable.

 review of the Sony SRF-59 — cheap, fun Mediumwave DX thrills, swling.com/, August 8, 2011


----------



## campingnut (Apr 11, 2015)

I think I want the DT-120. I may pick up the Sony S10 as well just for kicks...


----------



## Gene (Apr 13, 2015)

I can agree on the DT-120. Got one because of SH's alert of the sale awhile back. You can't get much smaller and it works well on both AM and FM.


----------



## gunga (Apr 14, 2015)

I think this one is supposed to be good (Sony SRF-M37B)

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B009WUO3RU/

There are a few options with and without free shipping, works out to $45 CDN+ which is a good price.


----------



## buddyrohr (May 12, 2015)

5S8Zh5 said:


> I have a Sony SRF-59. Great if you're a dx'r, but I've found my preference is preset stations. And there have been reports of frequency shifts - turning a specific frequency / station based on the dial _shifts_ slightly. I have never noticed this. Small, 1 AA, Walkman style portable. review of the Sony SRF-59 — cheap, fun Mediumwave DX thrills, swling.com/, August 8, 2011


all the radio guys agree this is the champ of small am radios it leaves all the rest in the dust. the s10mkii is supposed to be fine but it is not hot on am like the srf-59.the only thing is the srf doesnt have a speaker so if you dont want to keep earphones with you or you need or want a speaker specifically that is a good reason to pick the s10 over the srf.


----------



## eurypylus (May 15, 2015)

These are my tiny collection.
Other than the Sony, rest is made in China. Between the three, I'll chose the G3 for easy tuning. The Sony have best sensitivity with the rather expensive AN-LP1 antenna.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 15, 2015)

I have that Grundig radio also. It's a nice little radio for the price.


----------

